# Where did you meet a BF/GF



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

Just wanted to get an idea of where people seem to meet good quality people. I know people always say that you cant meet quality people in a bar but that just isnt always true...because I am a quality person and I am in a bar from time to time......

So where did you meet a "dateable" person? Bar, Online, grocery store, church......


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I was in my 30's when I got back into the dating scene (met my ex in high school so I was really never in the dating scene!)...and I met my now husband online (dating site) I also dated a few from friend fix-ups. I met a few people at the gym and local book store (used to go by myself when they had live music).


----------



## oties101 (Dec 24, 2008)

I met my boyfriend at work. The electronics section of wal-mart is the place for love, let me tell you, haha.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

At a dance club, but at the time I wasn't really looking.

draconis


----------



## women R complicated (Dec 20, 2008)

Dear stumped,
Since i have been in marital turmoil, i have often thought how would i date again? Or would i even want to put myself out there to get hurt again? 

But if i were to do it, I would develop a network of friends. Simply doing things you like along with others similar to yourself. And by natural laws, you will eventually find someone that you have a lot in common with who is not only your lover, but your freind. 
when we try to find someone, that is when we find the wrong one.
But just enjoy hanging out with friends and dating that way when the right one comes along, you will have had enough experience to know.. ya.. this is it.

hope it's helpful.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I'm not a fan of meeting men in bars, I'd even choose the workplace over a bar.

I think friends of friends people that move in your social circles, you know something about them and they're not complete strangers.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2009)

I met an adorable guy at high school in our last year. We were friends for two years before becoming involved and we've been together ever since.


----------



## Leahdorus (Jul 28, 2008)

I met my husband online. We were both beta testers for match.com way back when it first started in 1995. Before that, I met other guys either doing activities we both liked (skating), or through work or through friends.


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

I met most of the guys i dated at church and in the apartments i was living in. i even dated the mailman once :smthumbup: lol but i met my H online.


----------



## digimix (Jan 8, 2009)

I know it may sound old fashioned but I found my wife in church!!


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I met my husband when i was 14, walking back from the local youth club on the church green. We married 6 years later at the same church .


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Online chat, Adult Friend Finder (yeah, i know...)

but i've met my last two men and three really good friends there - and several business contacts!


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

snix11 said:


> Online chat, Adult Friend Finder (yeah, i know...)
> 
> but i've met my last two men and three really good friends there - and several business contacts!


Hmmmm..interesting.

I have been trying the online dating thing and let me tell you people are weird! 

If I go by what I have met..it is acceptable for a man to TEXT you naked pics and also ask for them...what is the world coming to????


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

stumped said:


> Hmmmm..interesting.
> 
> I have been trying the online dating thing and let me tell you people are weird!
> 
> If I go by what I have met..it is acceptable for a man to TEXT you naked pics and also ask for them...what is the world coming to????


Geeeez, I think that's called "jumping in at the deep end"! PS, was that a deal breaker for you or not?


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

Lol Mark. Yes, there are alot of perverts and weirdo's out there, especially on those sites. The GOOD news is it's easy to weed out the strange ones 

My H managed to email me and just said that he was an eagle scout and loved camping and had custody of his two kids and would we all like to go camping sometime. 

Four months later, after about 2000 emails, hundreds of chats and several phone calls, we finally went on a date. And yes, we went camping that spring


----------



## Blanca (Jul 25, 2008)

stumped said:


> I have been trying the online dating thing and let me tell you people are weird!


lol, ya i met some real weird ones online. i met a guy, that the entire time, all he talked about was how he didnt like hair...anywhere... ok dude. :scratchhead:

and another guy who lied on his profile by putting up a different pic. he was probably twenty years older then the pic he put up. he was creepy. 

but i met some really cool guys. one guy was a pediatric doc, who i found out later, worked at the same hospital i was working at.

and of course my H, who despite some issues, is a good guy.


----------



## stumped (May 16, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> Geeeez, I think that's called "jumping in at the deep end"! PS, was that a deal breaker for you or not?


Yes it was a deal breaker...but honestly there has only been ONE guy that didnt ask for or offer to send or send naked pics!!!! Seriously what is up with that????

Lets see this is what I have met......

#1 -wanted to marry be after 4 days and take me home to meet his parents and kids and he quit smoking for me

#2 - wanted to take me to Golden Corral for a first date (for those that dont have them its a all you can eat buffet like 9.99) sorry no thanks...but I gave him a second shot we ended up being friends until he texted me one day "you are no longer an option" and deleted me off his face book page LOL

#3- Seemed pretty cool...until he proceeded to jerk off while on the phone with me CREEPY and told me about it HELLOOOOOOOOO

#4- Flat out told me he just wanted sex and wanted me naked in his hot tub

#5- Was a total werido was touchy feely on me from the first second we met then proceeded to yell at me when I apparently "wasnt listening to him" 

#6 - Upfront and told me he had a first date that weekend with a girl...seemed pretty honorable. We kept in touch...he has since deflowered said virgin girl and has decided she is too vanilla for him and now thinks that its ok for him to dump her to ask me out after he tried asking me a bunch of sexual questions and wanted to send me pictures of his package.....

These are the ones that were more special than some of the others LOL

Dating SUCKS!!!

Going to see "Hes just not that into you" tonight can't wait for some dating laughs


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Your post reminded of Must Love Dogs and some of the winners she ended up with.


----------



## American Arrogance (Sep 5, 2008)

Met hubby online through a personal site called classifieds2000.com which was part of the hotmail thing. We are still together after 8 years (9 years come May 2009)


----------



## ella (May 31, 2009)

I met my fiance in college. We had a class together and he annoyed me greatly. It was my irritation with him that got us talking, I believe I was telling him how rude I thought his behavior was. He still annoys the crap out of me, sigh, but I love him.

But seriously, sometimes I think if I ever had to start over that it would be really hard to meet the right person, I would go straight to the internet. Safer than taking home some potential serial rapist from the local pub when you have your beer goggles on.


----------



## martino (May 12, 2008)

Wife and I were set up to meet with her friends at a bar. I got drunk and pulled her friend's chair out as she went to sit down. Still can't believe I got past date #1 lol!


----------



## Sensitive (Mar 29, 2009)

I met my husband from a personal ad, that was in the 80s when online dating was not as popular. If I were single again, I would try eharmony or other similar sites that match personalities.


----------



## Chloebluegreen (May 26, 2009)

Met my boyfriend at work and my few previous ones at school and college.

Never tried a dating site or agency, and not sure I would if I was single. Nothing against them, it's just not me somehow.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

Again, don't worry about meeting a bf/gf; get out and meet PEOPLE. You will be a happier, more engaged person living an enjoyable life, and that ATTRACTS others! Good luck.


----------

